# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Δεικτης θερμοκρασιας δεν λειτουργει συνεχεια

## turboallani

Καλησπερα σε ενα  audi 80 του 1992 παρατηρησα πριν λιγες μερες  οτι δεν δουλευε ο δειχτης θερμοκρασιας μεσα στο κοντερ. την επομενη μερα δουλεψε κανονικα και μετα παλι ξαναχαλασε.. (να σας πω πως το βεντιλατερ λειτουργει κανονικα οταν φτασει στους 88 βαθμους) . Αλλαξα τη  βαλβιδα θερμοκρασιας παλι τιποτα δουλευε μετα απ 2-3 μερες χαλασε και τωρα παλι τα ιδια μια δουλευει και μια οχι..Εχω παρατηρηση οτι και ενω το αμαξι δουλευει κανονικα και ο δειχτης οχι ξαφνικα μπορει να δουλεψει και να δειξει την θερμοκρασια.
Την μπορει να φταιει ? καποιο ρελε ? κατι τετοιο ?

----------


## ane.pagtzo

Ενδέχεται να εχει φούσκα για το οργανο θερμοκρασίας.αλλιως μετα ειναι απο το καντράν...εχεις αλλάξει φούσκα θερμοκρασίας??εκει που πηγαίνεις κανονικά,σου δείχνει η ένδειξη,μηδέν?

----------


## xsterg

μην ειναι επαφη? καποιος συνδετηρας? σε αυτοκινητο 22 ετων λογικο ειναι.

----------


## ane.pagtzo

Τα φυς που σχετίζονται με την θερμοκρασία ειναι:
α)στο καντράν,νομιζω εχει τρεις φυσες.βγαλε το καντράν,βάλε σε λειτουργίες τον κινητήρα και κουνησε της φυσες και την καλωδιωση να δεις αν θα κανει κάποια διάφορα.ή ακομα ποιο μπακάλικα χτυπά λιγο με το χέρι σου το καντράν.
β)η φούσκα οργάνου.επάνω στον θερμοστάτη ή επάνω στο ψυγείο ή επάνω στην μηχανη θα εχει μια φούσκα με 2 ή 1 καλωδια.θα βγάλεις το φυς και θα ενώσεις με ενα καλώδιο ή εναν συνδετήρας τις δυο επαφές ,θα ανοίξεις διακόπτη κ θα δεις εάν μεσα στο οργανο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία(λογικα θα πρεπει να ανεβεί στο τέρμα).εαν ανεβεί,θα αλλάξεις μια φούσκα οργάνου.
γ)ο αισθητήρας-φούσκα θερμοκρασίας μπορει να εχει περισσότερα απο δυο καλωδια,το οποίο σημαίνει οτι στέλνει ένδειξη και στο καντράν.
αυτα..Ελπίζω να βοήθησα..

----------


## kostas-23

Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα εχω και εγω .Ποτε δειχνει θερμοκρασια και ποτε οχι.Εχω το BORA,2001 μοντελο.

----------


## kostas-23

ΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΑ τα φισακια που κολλανε στη φουσκα ,αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτε.

----------


## vasilimertzani

λοιπον.Αν ο δεικτης παει τερμα τοτε 'χανει' την επαφη του αισθητηρα.Ανοιγει δηλαδη κυκλωμα.Αν πεφτει η ενδειξη τοτε βραχυκυκλωνει η θερμοκρασια.Αυτο που θα προτεινα για αρχη ειναι να τραβηξεις με ενα 4mm 'η 6mm μια γειωση στον κινητηρα απο την μπαταρια η το σασι.

----------


## turboallani

Αλλαξα και βαλβιδα τιποτα μια δουλευει μια οχι οταν ειναι στα καλα του αμα βραχυκυκλωσω τις δυο επαφες ολα μια χαρα αν ομως εχει κολλησει οτι και να κανω κουναω τα καλωδια μεσα στην μηχανη που πανε στο καντραν χτυπαω λιγο το καντραν τιποτα μονο οταν ξεκολλησει μονο του  το μονο που μου μενει ειναι να ανοιξω και να δω ;υτο με τις φυσες γιατι σιγουρα ουτε το καλωδιο ουτε η φουσκα φταιει αρα απ το καντραν ειναι το θεμα

----------

